# Feedback REquired on the Anfim Brand of Espresso Grinders



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Folks,

After spending the last 12 years using and promoting the Mazzer professional espresso grinders in our business and to our customers, I'm considering venturing outside my comfort zone and taking a look at the Anfim traditional and on demand espresso grinders.

What would be helpful is if anyone could let me know who has worked with this brand of espresso grinder and what their experience has been?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The company I used to work for distributes them. The larger G.O.D. was quite good. The only thing that annoyed me was the steps of the adjustment and how the grind impacted on the time presets. I.E. Grinder is set to run for "x" seconds wich gives you 19g, this give you a perfect extraction time for the blend your using. A couple of hour's go by and you put a new bag in the grinder. It's running a little tight to you coursen of the grind. Unfortunatly because the grind is courser it doeses more in the "x" seconds you have already preset so you have to mess about changing the dose too.

Apart from that I thought the grind was pretty good, very little clumping and pretty fast. Not a bad looking grinder either. I wouldn't want to replace my super jolly Man for this but at a price it does very well.

Lee


----------

